# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Hoa hướng Dương mùa thu

## dulichnt

Đâu phải bởi mùa thu, đâu phải bởi tháng 7 mà hàng năm vào chín độ thu này là mùa nở rộ của hoa hướng dương ở khắp đất nước Trung Quốc. Mùa hoa vàng rực thường kéo dài tới hết mùa thu, thậm chí sang tới đầu mùa đông.




Du khách có thể tìm thấy những thảm hướng dương vàng rực ở ngoại ô thủ đô Bắc Kinh và nhiều tỉnh phía nam Trung Quốc. 




Trung Quốc trồng nhiều hướng dương để lấy hạt và làm thuốc. Thời gian gần đây, những vườn hoa này cũng là địa điểm chụp ảnh của nhiều bạn trẻ. 


Cánh đồng hoa đang hé nụ. 


Cây hướng dương có thân to, khỏe, hoa cánh vàng như hoa cúc, nổi bật trên nền nhụy đen. 


Không chỉ ở Trung Quốc, mà nhiều bạn trẻ Việt Nam cũng say mê cánh đồng hoa hướng dương tuyệt đẹp và muốn ghi lại những hình ảnh đẹp tại đây.

----------


## dienthoai

hoa và ảnh đẹp quá ở VN ko biết có cánh đồng hoa hướng dương nào ko nhỉ?

----------

